# Reale e virtuale



## Sbriciolata (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ci pensavo su, i giorni scorsi.
Se ci sia proprio tutta sta gran differenza intendo, tra questi due mondi, e se sia sempre possibile distinguerli.
In questo luogo fatto di byte, di memoria transitoria ma anche di cache, di variabili locali ma anche globali, di nick e avatar.
Dove, dati i presupposti, nulla potrebbe essere reale.
Ma nel quale ho avuto spesso la percezione di essere in sincera e diretta comunicazione.
E nel reale, che tanto spesso è rappresentazione di realtà... mi sento come un personaggio di Pirandello.
A volte la realtà ci è così triste da doverla ridipingere e agghindare per esserne distratti. 
Eppure lo chiamiamo mondo reale, gli diamo una valenza e attribuiamo alle relazioni stabilite in questo mondo, anche se immerse in una totale ipocrisia, un valore senza dubbio maggiore a relazioni nate nel mondo virtuale.
Perchè il mondo virtuale è fatto solo di parole scritte pigiando tasti su una tastiera e buttate in rete, dove server accatastati in qualche sala illuminata da neon le registrano, accomunate ad un nick. 
Bytes, registrati su un DB, ripescati con un indice e di nuovo ributtati in rete, in un ribollire di segnali 010101010... e alla fine del viaggio, rappresentati in video. 
Oltre quel video un altro nick le leggerà, pure se non a lui erano destinate.
E tutto questo appare evidentemente privo di una qualsivoglia forma di intimità, anonimo, quasi disumano.
Eppure... quanto della parte più reale e privata e intima di noi era dentro quelle parole?
01010101010101010101010.......................


----------



## lothar57 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao Sbri..sono reduce da singolarissima esperienza con il virtuale,esito di una ''caccia''che mi ha dato uno strambo risultato.Ed e'fatica convincere le ''pie donne''del sito dove vado,che dietro al pc ognuno puo'essere qualsiasi cosa...loro credono che dalla stramaledetta chat si capisca tutto...invece no.e'mondo brutto e falso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me, il virtuale è uno specchio del mondo reale. Mancano i freni e quindi è più semplice esternare il peggio di noi. Manca il controllo e quindi è più facile imbrogliare il prossimo. Per i propri fini.
Però io che bazzico internet da quando internet ancora non esisteva ( BBS ), da quando parlare con il SYSOP era un traguardo, da quando i modem erano a 14.4k e si occupava la linea telefonica ho conosciuto tantissime persone grazie ad internet. Alcuni sono veri amici. Amici che frequento, quando posso. Altre sono state belle storie. Altre no.

Comunque complimenti per la terminologia informatica.


----------



## Gian (8 Gennaio 2013)

diciamo che il mondo di internet serve per mettersi in contatto con persone con
comuni interessi. Costruire delle vere amicizie è davvero improbo, occorre un pochino di pazienza. Diciamo tanta...comunque su FB ci ritrovo persone che "conosco" da almeno 10 anni oppure ho ritrovato in giro e questo forse non è un cattivo risultato.
Poi sono arrivate anche le delusioni ma questo penso che sia normale, l'importante
è nn prendersela troppo e ritenerlo un vero passatempo.
La vita reale ? Beh credo che davvero ci siano milioni di esempi di persone false, pettegole, cattive o illuse conosciute nella vita reale....molto spesso alcuni si
fanno identità sfalsate oppure difformi nella rete e questo è ancora più grave.
A me è capitato di vedere gente che postava centinaia/migliaia di foto documentando
ogni pernacchia della loro luminosa vita, salvo scoprirsi piccoli piccoli ma
sopratutto altezzosi se conosciuti di persona.
ciao


----------



## babsi (9 Gennaio 2013)

*"Eppure... quanto della parte più reale e privata e intima di noi era dentro quelle parole?"

*Esatto.
Il punto è proprio questo.
Ognuno di noi è tante, tantissime cose, e sicuramente vale più come attuiamo e ci comportiamo nella vita reale di tutti i giorni, a contatto con situazioni vere, a volte pesanti, e con persone reali in carne ed ossa, piuttosto che quando siam qui a fare due chiacchiere, per quanto costruttive, su un forum o su un blog.
Però la forza delle parole io credo sia spaventosa.
Io una parte di me, e nemmeno tanto piccola, la metto da morire in tutto ciò che scrivo e batto su una semplice tastiera.
Che si tratti di un blog, di un commento su questo forum, o di una chattata con una conoscenza virtuale, io sì, sono anche ciò che scrivo.
Sicuramente sono anche altro, moltissimo altro, che devo saper dimostrare fuori di qui, ed anzi è fuori ciò che conta davvero, me ne rendo conto e ne sono consapevole.
Insomma, è inutile fare i fighi o i supereroi qui se poi nella vita di tutti i giorni siam degli sfigati che non sanno mettere insieme due parole o cavarsela nella vita.
Però ripeto, anche se sono solo parole scritte nere su bianco, anche se è solo da dietro un pc, è bello essere cmq se stessi.
Anzi, ti dirò, molto spesso riusciamo ad essere più noi stessi così, che nella vita reale, perchè non abbiamo nessuno a giudicare(beh, QUASI, diciamo - . -), perchè ci sentiamo più sicuri forse,  protetti dall'anonimato di uno schermo, la pagina come fosse un diario e noi liberi di sfogarci e dire cose che non si possono certo sbandierare in pubblica piazza...


----------



## Gian (9 Gennaio 2013)

interessante questa discussione intavolata dalla giovane Babsi.
Io pongo due interrogativi che spero meritevoli di attenzione.
Se certe "uscite" o certi "aforismi" letti su forum, blog, facebook fossero
fatti nella vita reale, avremmo certamente una possibilità di difesa
(=contraddittorio, anche mimico), che ci è preclusa almeno in certe
forme nel mondo virtuale.  
Seconda osservazione.
Sul forum di sono moltissime donne, questo è secondo me un pregio,
ma siamo proprio sicuri che questo proluvio di parole, pensieri, osservazioni,
prese di posizione, sia poi ripetuto in casa davanti al partner, che può
il marito, fidanzato, compagno, amante ecc. ?
In questo senso lo vedo come "sfogatoio", ambito privato di cose
che quasi certamente non verrebbero fuori in casa.
Che ne dite.

PS il sistema citato da Sbric 10101010 è la base del sistema digitale, non capisco
nulla di informatica ma credo che sia proprio così


----------

